

Moving in the opposite direction of variable rewards - FailMore
http://joshsummers.co.uk/2015/02/26/Opposite-Direction-Of-Variable-Rewards/?utm_source=Hacker%20News&utm_medium=Submit&utm_campaign=Curious

======
kleer001
Compuyrz will destroy our humanities, lulz

